

Responsive Sketchsheets - ryanriddle
http://www.zurb.com/playground/responsive-sketchsheets

======
ericcholis
Zurb, when will you stop being so awesome? Yes, I'm a fanboy.

But seriously, using the Compass/SCSS version of Foundation saved me countless
hours of work. Thank You!

------
fourstar
Saw one of your developers give a talk today about responsiveness. Nothing I
didn't already know, but I will be using your product now (Foundation) for my
personal uses. Especially with the Sass integration.

~~~
forrestkoba
Awesome to hear, fourstar! Figure you were at Matt Kelly's talk at HTML5 Dev
Conf. :)

